
Russia just made a ton of Internet memes illegal - ot
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2015/04/10/russia-just-made-a-ton-of-internet-memes-illegal/?tid=sm_fb
======
ArekDymalski
Memes prohibition is rather pathetic, but the mentioned "law that forced all
bloggers with more than 3,000 daily readers to register with the Roskomnadzor,
basically outlawing anonymous blogs" is a nightmare.

------
krapp
I'm sure the Russian internet community will respond to this with the tactful
respect and dignity it deserves.

~~~
Grue3
Considering the amount of kremlinbots and government apologists that populate
Russian internet community, I doubt it. This will be largely be applauded,
just like the previous attempts at censorship were.

------
coldtea
Russia, and most of the western world for that matter, including England et
al, don't have the same free speech protections for all kinds of references to
others the way the US has. Anti-defamation law is a thing in other countries
-- and lest people start to pity them, they should know that they like having
their own customs and laws, thank you very much.

Besides, most of them don't have other BS for balance, like say the death
penalty or crazed tea-party/bible-yielding/Obama-is-the-devil populations...

~~~
sukilot
The country that _assassinates_ leading politicians doesn't have "other BS"?

When a country isn't democracy, its hard to say that the people like the laws.

~~~
coldtea
You mean like JFK and Bob Kennedy, prominent black leaders like MLK and Malcom
X, and who knows how many more either in assasinations or in more
sophisticated career killing schemes?

------
qnaal
We just have to let Russia find her own way.

~~~
PhantomGremlin
Exactly. This needs to be emphasized.

Whether it's Russia and its politicians and its speech laws, or it's Iraq or
Libya or Syria or whatever, _those_ _people_ need to figure it out for
themselves. Maybe they can use the USA for inspiration. Maybe they can use the
USA as examples of what _not_ to do.

We can't wish our values and our culture on them. It needs to come from
within.

Of course, this shouldn't apply to external affairs. It shouldn't be OK for
Putin to invade Ukraine or threaten the Baltics. That band isn't getting back
together.

------
cmdrfred
when things like this happen now I just think "What will John Oliver say about
this?"

------
strzzz
Idiots

------
yuashizuki
We cant completely trust these sources, after all its "Washington" post.

~~~
cpncrunch
You don't happen to work for the Internet Research centre, do you?

~~~
yuashizuki
did the washigton post write any topics on this
[https://www.google.com/search?q=fuck+the+eu&oq=fuck+the+eu&a...](https://www.google.com/search?q=fuck+the+eu&oq=fuck+the+eu&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l5.1830j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=119&ie=UTF-8).
And no media ever covers about the brutality in saudi arabia may be because
that authoritarian regime is a allie of USA. No one gave a shit about 2000
people who dead in affrica recentely. But the 2000 that died in 911 is given a
1000x more attention than affricans. THIS is the media, its absolutely unfair.

~~~
cpncrunch
A quick search shows that they did in fact write about the "fuck the eu" story
and the Boko Haram massacre, and they have written a whole raft of articles
about human rights abuses in Saudi Arabia.

~~~
yuashizuki
You can down vote me or do anything. Nothing is going to change the truth, and
you know it !

